# Nuggets lineup for next year?



## Nugs#1 (Jul 2, 2003)

What is your dream Nuggets lineup within reason?

PG: Arenas
SG: Maggette
SF: Melo
PF: Nene
C: Olowokandi

with Camby, White, Tskitishvili, Williams coming off the bench that team would be decent... maybe even the playoffs...


----------



## Death2Ray (Jan 8, 2003)

I doubt we'll re-sign Shammond Williams. I really don't like Gilbert Arenas. He's a good player and will continue to contribute wherever he plays, but if he has character issues, I'd much rather have the more affordable, and more psychologically consistent Andre Miller.

Miller
Odom
Anthony
Hilario
Olowokandi

LOL, three Clippers. I doubt we could afford all three, but that's ideal.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

it would nice to get Magette,Odom and Miller but it wont happen no way to much money..But i think the lineup should be more like this

PG-Miller
SG-Maggete
SF-Melo
PF-Stika
C-Nene

6th
C-Camby


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

There's NO WAY Skita is starting next year. No way at all, especially at power forward. It's a crime that Kiki is moving him to power forward. His game is suited for the small forward and he just needs time to adjust. And I don't think Maggette is who we should look at for our future shooting guard. He's not a true SG and he doesn't really have a consistent shot. Just cause you have money to spend doesn't mean you go spend it on second rate guys.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm hoping to see the Nuggets land a point guard (Andre Miller or Arenas, in that order) and a center (Olowokandi, even though he's a bit of a risk, or Brad Miller). That should leave us enough cash to sign a third free agent as a useful role player...a Tyronn Lue-type of guy, someone to plug a hole on the bench.

I'm not interested in Odom at this point...he and Anthony are both natural small forwards and that's all there is to it. I'd be okay with Maggette at SG, but that's far behind the priorities of filling the PG and C spots. Those two positions are tough to fill and the Nuggets are in a position to fill them. The Nuggets can get their shooting guard of the future in one of the next couple drafts or with a future MLE.

So here's my depth chart:

Olowokandi/Camby
Nene/Camby/Tskitishvili
Anthony/Tskitishvili/White
White/Yarbrough/Savovic
A. Miller/Lue/Harrington


----------



## minero (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> There's NO WAY Skita is starting next year. No way at all, especially at power forward. It's a crime that Kiki is moving him to power forward. His game is suited for the small forward and he just needs time to adjust. And I don't think Maggette is who we should look at for our future shooting guard. He's not a true SG and he doesn't really have a consistent shot. Just cause you have money to spend doesn't mean you go spend it on second rate guys.


2 x 0

cause of this i dont wanna maggete n kandyman...they just gonna take the money....i prefer to be a loterry team again..develop the team n spend the money in the right free agents next seasons


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

Arenas
Melo
White/Skita
NENE/Camby
B. Miller (or R. Nesterovic)/Camby


I know I am pretty much alone on this feeling but I think that Carmelo can play the 2 spot, and I actually think as his career goes on he will be better suited for it. When Vince Carter first entered the NBA he was a 3, and then they moved him to the 2 where he was better suited because of his hight. The Small Forward position has become a place for 7 footers who aren't filled out enough to play the 4(KG, Dirk, Tim Thomas etc.) I think that Melo would be a more dominant force at the 2 guard and instead of going after Maggete or another shooting guard, we should just go for a Point Guard (Arenas) and a center (Nesterovic, or Brad Miller) so that NENE can play power forward.


----------



## Nugs#1 (Jul 2, 2003)

No way Melo can play the 2. He can't gaurd the small quick off gaurds in the NBA (like Iverson or even Kobe).


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nugs#1</b>!
> No way Melo can play the 2. He can't gaurd the small quick off gaurds in the NBA (like Iverson or even Kobe).



you can always switch up positions on defence, esspecially if they get a defensive stopper at 3(someone like Artest) it's not uncommon for players to play out of position on defence, AI covers the team point guard on defence mostly, Ruben Patterson, and Ron Artest have been known to cover Kobe, AI, and T-mac on defence because it's a better match. I just think he's better suited for the 2 on offence.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nugs#1</b>!
> No way Melo can play the 2. He can't gaurd the small quick off gaurds in the NBA (like Iverson or even Kobe).


Melo *COULD* play the 2 down the line. I'm not saying that'd be a good thing for him, but it's a possibility. Wink's point about Carter is somewhat true. We both know Carter is very quick though, whenever he's not injured. That's what separates him from Melo.

I guess I'm not really sold on Melo at the 2 either. At least not yet.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> Melo *COULD* play the 2 down the line. I'm not saying that'd be a good thing for him, but it's a possibility. Wink's point about Carter is somewhat true. We both know Carter is very quick though, whenever he's not injured. That's what separates him from Melo.
> ...



I just see this huge log jam at the 3 with Melo/Skita/White and I don't see any of them being able to play the 4, I think Skita doesnt' have the post game, or the size to play down low, at least not yet, he'll need to fill out incredibly, and White is undersized at the 4 as well. I also prefer NENE at the 4 to the 5 I think it will make him more effective and also prolong his career. I can see him spending some time at the 5 but I would like to see him start at power forward and play the bulk of his minutes there.


----------



## ND.Ent (Jun 24, 2003)

PG-Miller
SG-Meggatte
SF-Melo
PF-Nene
C-Mourning

They should be able to afford those 3 players as they don't make more then some others out there.

Bench - 

Camby
Skita
White & who ever else they got.

I think they should try as hard as they can to get Miller as he's a real PG & one of the best when hes on his game.I really don't like Arenas to run the point as he's a scorer & isn't gonna make anybody around him better.

But this is who they really gonna end up getting - 

Speedy
Meggatte
Kandi

Both Speedy & Kandi has the same agent as Melo & they've been talking about signing these guys.

But right now ZO is who they're after.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Did i miss something i was under the impression that in real dollars denver had about 17-18 million to spend on fa. How you fit in three fa. My guess is twom max. Arenas or miller are going to cost around 8-81/2 million so that only leaves a little less than 8 million to sign two addtional players. That does not add up.

david


----------



## Nugs#1 (Jul 2, 2003)

What happens if Melo is the player we all think he will be and then Skita develops (like Dirk did)? Then we have a jam up at the three... I wish Melo could slide into the two... but I am not too sure he can... That would be like when Pierce plays the two and Walker plays the three... But in truth Pierce is a three.

Then the team of the future would be PG: Arenas, Millert etc. SG: Melo SF: Skita PF: Nene and C: To be determined... I hope you are right... but at least for this year I would play him where he is comfortable at small forward.

Also a sweet small lineup of the future is C: Nene PF: Skita SF: Melo SG: Whatever guard we sign PG: Arenas/Miller


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> Did i miss something i was under the impression that in real dollars denver had about 17-18 million to spend on fa. How you fit in three fa. My guess is twom max. Arenas or miller are going to cost around 8-81/2 million so that only leaves a little less than 8 million to sign two addtional players. That does not add up.
> 
> david


I agree I think that Arenas can be had for about 7.5 a year, esspecially if Miller gets snatched up by Utah, and then there really is nobody else who has money to spend. 7.5 is still about 2 million more than the Warriors can give him and I think 7 or 7.5 should be enough to get Gilbert.

That leaves us with 11 million. I would throw about 7 or 8 at Brad Miller and see if he bites if he doesn't I think we can get Nesterovic for about the same price, the only suiters for him is Minnesota, Toronto and New York, and the only team who can offer him higher than the MLE is Minnesota, but they are dangerously close to the tax, so unless they trade Brandon's contract soon I doubt they would go into the tax for him.

so that would leave us with about 3 or 4 million left with that, we go after some bench depth, just servicable.


----------

